# Rhino anyone?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Today, I purchased a Chiappa "White Rhino" 40DS. I'll post a range report as soon as it arrives and I have a chance to run a couple hundred rounds of ammo through it. The appearance has grown on me since I first saw the DS20 in a gun case. I will say that the DS40 feels more balanced in the hand than the DS50 or DS60. Now, I just need to find a holster maker who can create an OWB holster for me...



















Anyone else have one? I understand that the recoil with full power Magnum loads feels like Specials out of an N-frame S&W.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Real managable recoil. They are ugly as sin but fun to play with. Someone is making or starting to make holsters for them, Ill find out tomorrow who it is.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

That would be great -- thanks. I know that TT Gunleather makes a holster for the 20DS, but so far I haven't found anyone doing the longer barrel lengths.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rhino*

Interesting design. haven't handled one yet, where is the cylinder release?

Thanks


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The cylinder release is the black lever on the left side near what looks like a conventional hammer (the hammer is actually just a cocking lever...).

A blue 50DS followed me home from the Pensacola gun show yesterday -- as I was able to turn a Russian AK74 into it. I also found a custom leather OWB holster for the 5" 50DS on ebay -- so that is on the way as well.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks - looking forward to your field report


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Today, I had the opportunity to take the Chiappa Rhino 50DS (5 inch barrel) revolver out for a little range work with a friend.

We were both extremely impressed with the performance of the revolver. Asthetics aside (the appearance has actually grown on me over time) -- the recoil differences between the Rhino and conventional revolvers chambered in 357 Magnum was considerable!

At first, I loaded 38 Special target loads (WWB) in the revolver. Shooting them felt like a .22 rimfire -- or possibly a squib load. Moving on to 357 Magnum (Blazer 158gr JHPs) -- the revolver felt like an N-frame S&W shooting 38 Special wadcutters. I was shocked.

My buddy who is in his 80's and wears shooting gloves normally due to easy brusing of his skin had zero discomfort firing the revolver with either Special or Magnum loads. He commented that it was the most comfortable revolver he had ever fired.

Accuracy was exceptional as well. At self defense distances, a ragged hole was the result of slow fire from the bench with 357 Magnum loads. Moving out to 75 yards, both of us were able to consistently hit a 5 gallon bucket firing from a rest. I definitely think this revolver could be effectively used for hunting with the factory iron sights.

Leather for these pistols is presently nearly impossible to find. I was fortunate to run across a custom made leather OWB holster listed on eBay and made by Dennis Alexander from Kenton, OH. He had made 5 or 6 holsters for the 5 inch Rhino when a customer provided his own revolver for use as a forming block. It was a quality holster for the $65 invested.

Safariland Comp 2 Speed Loaders for a Ruger/L-frame Smith worked perfectly with the Rhino as well.

I look forward to using this set-up for a revolver course coming up by Randy Cain of Cumberland Tactics to be held at the Southern Exposure Training Facility near Lakeland in October.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I think its hideous, but I really dig it.


----------

